# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ορτύκια κλωσσανε σε μεγαλη εξωτερικη κλουβα

## ktistis

Παιδια γεια σας!εχω ορτυκια σε μεγάλη εξωτσρικη κλουβα περιπου σε μεγεθος δωματιου!εβαλε μερικα κλαρακια απο κατω και κλωσσησε.ακουσα οτι ξαναέτυχε σε αλους που τα εχουν σε μεγαλες κλουβες με αγρια βλαστιση κτλ.εχει τυχει σε κανενα απο εσας???

----------

